# (newbie) emerging joomla [SOLVED]

## while true

Hello all,

I was not sure where to put this thread...

I want to emerge joomla, 

so I first searched and found this:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Joomla

and this:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Joomla

both looks the same, and are with little code difference...

It says:

 *Quote:*   

> If you have dev-php/php installed, make a backup of it and un-emerge first:
> 
> quickpkg php 
> 
> emerge -C dev-lang/php

 

Now, I do not have dev-php/php, but I do have dev-lang/php

Do I have to do those two steps?

I did not found through the article, but at which point should I re-emerge php?

Also, do I have to restore the back-up-ed php, and how?

Further on,

 *Quote:*   

> Add a user
> 
> While you can run joomla with root access to your MySQL database, it makes more sense security wise to have a dedicated joomla user. So, add a joomla user (Which we'll call joomla, because we're wildly creative)
> 
> mysql -u root -p
> ...

 

I do not get this.

I have root and one user - grom.

How do I add grom to joomla group (hope I am using right words):

Also on second article the code is a bit different:

 *Quote:*   

> mysql -u root -p 
> 
>  Enter Password:
> 
> mysql> GRANT ALL ON joomla.* to 'joomla'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY '<password>';

 

Would this be right for me:

```
mysql> GRANT ALL ON joomla.* to 'grom'@'192.168.1.100' IDENTIFIED BY 'mypassword';
```

I would appreciate help on this, thank you

----------

## Letharion

dev-php/php is a typo, the package is indeed dev-lang/php.

Why on earth you should remove first though, I have no idea.

It could actually be a requirement, but in that case joomla is really weird, or it's ebuild is broken somehow, or something else stinks.

Personally they sound strange enough that I wouldn't do it.

As for the user, your grant looks right, except that you should actually have localhost in there, not your ip.

----------

## while true

Hello Letharion, and thank you for your time and input.

Could I bother you for a bit while?

Ok, so I'll unemerge php first, and emerge joomla.

Than, at which point should I re-emerge php?

After I done all the steps?

And how do I restore back-up-ed php?

Do I have to back-up it?

Could I just reemerge it normally?

Or will joomla emerge php?

Next, I do not have a name for my localhost, 

Do I have to give it a name? And how do I do that?

I rather not mess with that unless it is necessary...

Or did you mean word: "localhost" like so:

```
mysql> GRANT ALL ON joomla.* to 'grom'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'mypassword';
```

And for the end, is there something else that could replace joomla?

Joomla is, as they say, "one of the most powerful Open Source Content Management Systems on the planet". So I would not mind giving it a try, as long as I can "follow the recepie".

It sounds strange to me too, that such powerful open source tool is so complicated, for newbie at least...

Also, I am looking for a job, and a lot of them want joomla knowledge...

Thank you

----------

## Letharion

You shouldn't need to re-emerge php, Joomla has a dependency on it.

I'm not familiar with quickpkg, so I can't say how to backup/restore with it, but the man page will probably help with that.

 *Quote:*   

> Do I have to give it a name? And how do I do that? Or did you mean word: "localhost" like so: 

 

Yes, just use the literal word localhost, as in your example.

The setting determines from where database connections are allowed, and you want that from your localhost only.

 *Quote:*   

> And for the end, is there something else that could replace joomla? 

 

I know little about Joomla, so I can't makes comparisons, but I work with Drupal, it rocks, IMO.

 *Quote:*   

> It sounds strange to me too, that such powerful open source tool is so complicated, for newbie at least... 

 

Powerful will often mean complicated, and I think that makes sense. It takes enormous effort to make a really powerful tool simple to use.

There was recently a discussion on the swedish drupal forum about "getting started with drupal".

The questioner, coming from a flash background, did everything in essentially the wrong way. The reason for this was simply that he tried solving Drupal problems with the same methods that he solved AS3 problems, and that largely does not apply. However, when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail. Moral of the story, expect a high learning curve, because to make use of a new powerful tool, you need to start thinking differently.

----------

## while true

However, when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.

Khaha, I have to remember that, kheh.

However, I overlooked this line:

```
emerge -DuN dev-lang/php joomla
```

which has php, kheh, I only saw joomla...

So, following instructions I was able to set up joomla.

But there should be a warning, before this;

```
mv /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/installation /var/www/localhost/htdocs/joomla/installation.orig
```

to actualy run in browser joomla (localhost/joomla/)

to set up the page, and than move those files.

Also, I added mysql to default runtime level, so it starts at boot.

As usual, it looked more complicated as it was...

Thanks for your time and support Letharion!

----------

